# New Oklahoma Joe



## jmiller3381 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well...maybe I should say new to me. Picked up an older model OK Joe (1/4" Steel) off Craigslist for $500. As you can see from the pictures the guy added a vertical box to the side, but didn't quite finish it. It needs the grates and latch. Also, it has some sort of propane starter in the fire box that needs to be removed or replaced.(it is drilled through the bottom. I just have the other end placed inside the firebox door.) Im thinking of replacing it because maybe I can use it to keep heat up in the winter? I plan on adding a convection plate from Horizon.

Any thoughts or help would be great for the starter and vertical box. Also, any upgrades/mods I should add to the list. I am relatively new to smoking. Before the OK Joe I had a Chargriller Pro.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2012)

Good luck with the new smoker, looks like a fun project


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice looking unit!!


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like a decent rig I'm sure you will make it a GREAT rig


----------



## frosty (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like it will be good for years more of tasty smoking.  It'll be happy in it's new home.


----------

